# Child Care in Abu Dhabi



## wmine

Hello.

My wife and I both accepted job offers in the Abu Dhabi area. We were curious what child care options are available in the city. I know a live in maid/nanny is popular but we were not sure of the common salary we would have to pay her along with perks, etc...Anybody have any information on this? Also, what other options exist? Any typical day care centers? If so how much do these cost?

Thanks.


----------



## wmine

Anybody?


----------



## rsinner

There are no "nannies" in the right sense of the word. Only (untrained) maids who are used for taking care of the child.
For a full time maid, you are looking at a salary of 1000 Dhs to 3000 Dhs (depending on how nice you want to be). Plus acco + daily expenses etc. Plus there are govt. deposits etc which are substantial and you can google for them. I think that equals the maid's monthly salary.

Day care: there are nurseries which double up as day care and are open from 7:30 ish to 5:30 ish. You are probably looking at 3-4K per month for these as well.


----------



## busybee2

rsinner said:


> There are no "nannies" in the right sense of the word. Only (untrained) maids who are used for taking care of the child.
> For a full time maid, you are looking at a salary of 1000 Dhs to 3000 Dhs (depending on how nice you want to be). Plus acco + daily expenses etc. Plus there are govt. deposits etc which are substantial and you can google for them. I think that equals the maid's monthly salary.
> 
> Day care: there are nurseries which double up as day care and are open from 7:30 ish to 5:30 ish. You are probably looking at 3-4K per month for these as well.


there are actually nannies (majesticnannies) in uae but as a nanny you pay them a salary prob more than you would be on... most people use maids and it will depend on the nationality some charge more some less, also some countries have a minimum salary requirement, check with immigration.

nurseries are very expensive same as sch fees.


----------

